# Hard and soft stop for a SB 9" lathe



## Bishop (Jan 23, 2015)

The title pretty much says it all, the soft stop is easily adjusted or removed to allow use of the hard stop. 





Shawn


----------



## Bishop (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice work there, Shawn. A little bit of jewelery for the lathe.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Mike, it was a fun project that just kept growing as I went. I still got those cutters for you, they will be in your hand before the new shop is up and running. 

Shawn


----------

